# thinking about getting an xp2 for my 55gal



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

ive finally got the chance to buy a canister filter since i got 100$ on my paypal for free, and im thinking the xp2

anybodys feedback on this filter would be appreaciated...especially on the noise level, and types of media your useing to achieve crystal clear results


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

My friend has an xp3 and it's very quiet.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

if its sounds are anything similar to an xp3 its very quiet


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

i'd guess it would be, if anything quiter since its a smaller model


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

OK...I have a xp2 on my 55 and it is silent...I dont even think it is running half the time.....I have to go over and put my hand on the top of it to feel the vibration, thats the only way I know its on. I am actually thinking of picking up a few xp3's for my new tank (135) just because of the good expierences that the xp2 has given me....


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

right on thats what i want...im sick of the noise my cheap HOB makes

i'm also looking into one of those bobber things that when the water level gets to a certain point it shuts of the power to whatever its conected too...this will work if i put the canister in a big bucket, and if it ever leaks it will leak into the bucket and eventually hit the bobber switch and turn...just an added security.

its either that, or find a 55 gallon bucket that fits in my stand...or just go with nothing


----------



## smaw0351 (Jul 14, 2005)

i have a 55 gal in my bedroom with an xp2. it's really quiet. i go to sleep with it plugged in and can faintly hear it.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

i just bought an xp3 for my 50 gallon. i put it insdie my tank stand. the only way i can here if its on is if i open up the door for my stand. even then its real quiet.

what do you plan on putting in the 55? why not just get an xp3 insetad of an xp2, then if u ever decide to upgrade your set.

i dunno, im normally like a go big or go home when it comes to buying stuff like this tho. i have a fluval 404,, and ac500 and a xp3 now. im even running an ebo jager 250 watt heater in my 50 gallon tank. which is complete over kill but i got a good deal.









sorry for rambling on, its late and im going to bed now.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

i'd love to get an xp3, but budget wont allow it


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

boozehound420 said:


> i'd love to get an xp3, but budget wont allow it


They're only like $86 on Dr. Foster & Smith website.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

well im in canada, and im guessing thats in the states


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

well i orders my xp2







!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait till it gets here

60$ plus 32$ shipping, thats in american dollars...wich was alright since i got 100$ american on my paypal for free !!!!!!


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

i love my xp3, its mad quiet. , you dont have to worry bout the waterfall with canisters


----------

